# Your Favourite Cream Cover?



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine is Born Under a Bad Sign.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Calgary Slim said:


> Mine is Born Under a Bad Sign.



That is a good one. Probably my favorite rendition of it this side of Albert's.
I'd choose Spoonful or Sleepy Time Time.
Actually before I opened this thread, I thought you were talking about ALBUM COVERS. So I'd say Disraeli Gears.

Pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We do Badge and a couple of others but badge is IT for me.


----------

